# How often do you listen to villagers conversations?



## brooklyn9 (Sep 18, 2013)

I don't know if this is just me but..
I barely ever see two neighbors having a conversation! In CF whenever two would even walk beside each other, they would talk. I could even push them together and they'd talk. Now, it's barely ever. D:


----------



## Fayde (Sep 18, 2013)

I've never seen my villagers talk to each other. D:
How do you "listen" to their conversation? Do you just go right up and talk to them while they're having a conversation?


----------



## brooklyn9 (Sep 18, 2013)

yes


----------



## Dulcettie (Sep 18, 2013)

Whenever I spot them having a conversation I like to eavesdrop or join in. 
My villagers apparently love talking to each other, because it's gotten to the point where they're all wearing the same shirt ._.


----------



## brooklyn9 (Sep 18, 2013)

Dulcettie said:


> Whenever I spot them having a conversation I like to eavesdrop or join in.
> My villagers apparently love talking to each other, because it's gotten to the point where they're all wearing the same shirt ._.



omg I know exactly what you mean... its a pink and blue one, and even the dudes all wear it. so annoying


----------



## Dulcettie (Sep 18, 2013)

brooklyn9 said:


> omg I know exactly what you mean... its a pink and blue one, and even the dudes all wear it. so annoying



Everyone in town is wearing Erik's original shirt. Naomi moved out of my main town and into my second town via streetpass and even she's wearing Erik's shirt. u.u


----------



## Filly (Sep 18, 2013)

I feel like I don't see that many villager conversations, and when I do, they're not nearly as funny or interesting as the ones I see on tumblr D: Maybe my villagers are too spread out and that's why they don't talk to each other as much?


----------



## Sheepish (Sep 18, 2013)

I jump into the conversation whenever I notice one happening, which seems to be fairly rarely.
Sometimes I'll just watch two of my villagers walk into each other in the hopes that they'll start a conversation, but then they end up just walking away.


----------



## brooklyn9 (Sep 18, 2013)

Dulcettie said:


> Everyone in town is wearing Erik's original shirt. Naomi moved out of my main town and into my second town via streetpass and even she's wearing Erik's shirt. u.u



oh the comfy sweater! that's my favorite! a lot better than what my villagers are wearing.. let me find it.. 




oh here it is! makes me sick looking at it..


----------



## MrBox (Sep 18, 2013)

I barley see my villagers having conversations with each other which make me sad ahaha. 
In CF and WW I think it was pretty noticeable that they were having a conversation but in NL it's just kinda like whoa they're standing right next to each other. Let me just run up and se- oop they're done
or yeah they just walk away like noo talk to each other


----------



## Lunarbug (Sep 18, 2013)

I've only seen one. Granted I'm a fairly casual player, but it's still pretty low in my opinion.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Sep 18, 2013)

I listen in whenever I am fast enough to catch their conversation. I wish the convos didn't come and go so quickly. 

Sometimes I'll stalk my villagers hoping they'll talk to each other. I'm such a creeper xD


----------



## kite (Sep 18, 2013)

I see them occasionally. I get bummed when I see them humming a tune or something because I missed out lol.



Dulcettie said:


> Whenever I spot them having a conversation I like to eavesdrop or join in.
> My villagers apparently love talking to each other, because it's gotten to the point where they're all wearing the same shirt ._.



Everyone in my town wore a mummy shirt for a while and it bothered me because I thought it was so ugly.. v_v;


----------



## Dulcettie (Sep 18, 2013)

brooklyn9 said:


> oh the comfy sweater! that's my favorite! a lot better than what my villagers are wearing.. let me find it..
> 
> View attachment 13399
> 
> oh here it is! makes me sick looking at it..



No, it's the brown one he's wearing in this picture:


It's very unflattering on Genji, and Merengue, and pretty much everyone else >.<


----------



## brooklyn9 (Sep 18, 2013)

Dulcettie said:


> No, it's the brown one he's wearing in this picture:
> View attachment 13400
> 
> It's very unflattering on Genji >.<



Yeah its called the comfy sweater I think


----------



## Dulcettie (Sep 18, 2013)

brooklyn9 said:


> Yeah its called the comfy sweater I think



Oh. Well the image you attached to your post looks nothing like that. ^.^;;


----------



## brooklyn9 (Sep 18, 2013)

Dulcettie said:


> Oh. Well the image you attached to your post looks nothing like that. ^.^;;



Oh there's confusion here lol xDD The picture I attached was the shirts my villagers are wearing, and I mean't that I liked the comfy sweater that Erik is wearing.


----------



## Dulcettie (Sep 18, 2013)

brooklyn9 said:


> Oh there's confusion here lol xDD The picture I attached was the shirts my villagers are wearing, and I mean't that I liked the comfy sweater that Erik is wearing.



OOOOoooohhhhh, ok!
I'm sorry you have to look at that shirt every time you talk to a villager.

And yeah, the comfy sweater isn't _that_ bad, but I wish villagers would always wear their original shirt.


----------



## oiwa (Sep 18, 2013)

my villagers don't talk to each other much but i go up to conversations every time i see them   i got to see a conversation today between Fuchsia and Iggly. he was mentioning some type of contest and Fuchsia wanted me to give iggly words of encouragement


----------



## Miss Renee (Sep 19, 2013)

My villagers rarely talk to each other. I really like listening in on their conversations, too bad they rarely have them.


----------



## jenikinz (Sep 19, 2013)

I have only caught them in a conversation once...but I have to say Mira is famous for asking me to bring her villagers...I have quite a few screenshots of her convos with them once I retrieve them for her.


----------



## Kiwi (Sep 19, 2013)

Yea, they don't talk to each other as often as they did in past games. However I listened to quite a few conversations already this weeks. It's all about luck I guess.
Also O'Hare and Rowan are wearing the same shirt at the moment...  Rowan's standart outfit. And I always see them dancing and singing next to each other.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Sep 19, 2013)

I eavesdrop whenever I can.  I see maybe 2 conversations each night, but I'm lucky to spot them early enough to join in .
They seem to talk quite often because they're adopting each other's phrases.  I tend to have greetings etc related to the animal, so Stitches would say Buttons or Patchy or Stitchy, and Savannah would say Hoofy or Cloppy, but they're all using other animal's phrases!!


----------



## Nangwaya (Sep 19, 2013)

Darn, I had no idea I could listen in on their conversations!

All this time when I see two villagers chatting with each other, I avoid them and let them get on to chatting.

I so want to know what they are talking about!


----------



## broadwaythecat (Sep 19, 2013)

Any time I see them talk. Being snoopy is in my genes, I guess. Every night my mom spys on the neighbors and crap like that.


----------



## meowtownjess (Sep 19, 2013)

I've only seen two convos, and I play a LOT! I wish they'd have more! For a while all of my villagers were wearing the BB tee.. I felt left out! haha


----------



## Emily (Sep 19, 2013)

I've seen around 15 convos since I started the game D: I find it weird cos on Wild World they used to talk all the time .-.


----------



## Saphy (Sep 19, 2013)

I think how rarely they talk to each other is one of the more disappointing things in this game, a lot of the time they'll be walking directly into each other and still not do anything. I've only seen around 2-3 conversations.


----------



## elegysanft (Sep 19, 2013)

I've only seen 1 conversation and Ive been playing the game nonstop for 2 months

Charlise was trying to teach Prince how to glare and he just kept bursting into tears XD


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 19, 2013)

If I see it, I jump in. There are certain villagers whose catchphrases and clothes I want to keep, so if not for the entertainment value, I jump into conversations to prevent unwanted outcomes.


----------



## beffa (Sep 19, 2013)

I love seeing them talk. I always push them into eachother hoping they'll talk...not that it works.

I hate when I miss conversations


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Sep 19, 2013)

I love the conversations so much! I feel like it happened more in previous games, but maybe I'm wrong. I wish it happened more often, but I'm starting to see repeating conversations, so maybe it's a good thing that it happens so rarely. 

My hobby has been to try and get the same personalities to have conversations with each other. I was not disappointed at all when my two Lazy villagers talked together. They were trying to make a cheer squad or something like that.


----------



## modernreptile (Sep 19, 2013)

Sheepish said:


> I jump into the conversation whenever I notice one happening, which seems to be fairly rarely.
> Sometimes I'll just watch two of my villagers walk into each other in the hopes that they'll start a conversation, but then they end up just walking away.



That's what happens to me a lot of the time.  I'll see two neighbors together, and as soon as I walk up to them, they both turn and walk in opposite directions.  

Either my character smells bad or my neighbors are hiding something from me *shifty eyes*


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Sep 19, 2013)

Scoot and Flora had a pretty funny conversation yesterday. They asked me what kind of movies I liked, I said spy thrillers, they both said they can't watch those because they're too intense, Scoot told Flora that she looks like she could scream well and would make a good damsel in distress, and then Flora decided to practice screaming. Scoot wished he hadn't said anything lol. 

Gotta love that flamingo <3

I hate when I hear the whistling, especially when I'm only a few steps away fishing or something.


----------



## Mao (Sep 19, 2013)

Not much  In wild world it was always


----------



## Sugapuff (Jan 13, 2014)

How do u join in the conversation? I know in prev versions i just walked up to them and press a but now when i notice them talkin nothing happens


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Jan 13, 2014)

I only see them talk like once or twice and suddenly, some of them share same catchphrase or same clothes lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugapuff said:


> How do u join in the conversation? I know in prev versions i just walked up to them and press a but now when i notice them talkin nothing happens



When they talk there will be icon popping out and u go talk to 1 of them they will tell u what they discussing =)


----------



## Sugapuff (Jan 13, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> I only see them talk like once or twice and suddenly, some of them share same catchphrase or same clothes lol.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh ok cool  iv seen villagers look like they are talkin but as i get closer they stop lol


----------



## harime (Jan 13, 2014)

I feel like the villagers barely talk to each other. I always pushed my villagers together in WW to stir up a conversation.The only recent one I remember was something about a baby talk.


----------



## orangepeanut (Jan 13, 2014)

Sugapuff said:


> Oh ok cool  iv seen villagers look like they are talkin but as i get closer they stop lol



Haha yeah, that happens to me a lot too. It's frustrating because the conversations are usually really funny (especially between Snooties/Crankies and Lazies). I really like how when a villager shares a clothing design/catchphrase with another, they both walk away whistling. It's so cute


----------



## Sugapuff (Jan 13, 2014)

orangepeanut said:


> Haha yeah, that happens to me a lot too. It's frustrating because the conversations are usually really funny (especially between Snooties/Crankies and Lazies). I really like how when a villager shares a clothing design/catchphrase with another, they both walk away whistling. It's so cute



Yea i often see my villagers walkin off whistling, it always annoys me that i miss their convos lol


----------



## Siren137 (Jan 13, 2014)

Today Static and Cole were talking and I missed it. It they both went off whistling! Then I walked over to talk to Clay and suddenly heard the ping of a convo, ran over and it was Static and Cole again only is time Cole must have said something bad as Static was really angry lol


----------



## Improv (Jan 13, 2014)

.
_I_ always run over to my villagers​when they're talking because
_I_ literally have only seen them
have a conversation three times.
_I_ don't want to miss out on
all the gossip in town_!_​​


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 13, 2014)

Hardly ever :/
They used to be so common in wild world.


----------



## irisubunny (Jan 13, 2014)

i've only seen a conversation twice in my current town. out of all my towns, all together i've only seen about 6. it's kind of sad how minimal the conversing between villagers is in NL. in WW, all you had to do was push one villager near another and that would instantly start a conversation.


----------



## Byngo (Jan 13, 2014)

Not very often. Whenever I see villagers talking, I'm usually in the middle of something so I don't feel like listening to them. But I would like to eavesdrop more often! lol


----------



## nacy (Jan 13, 2014)

it happens probably once every two or three days for me and i always make a point to run over and join : -)


----------



## W4tch (Jan 13, 2014)

They should make this more frequent in later AC titles. These are definitely the conversations I enjoy the most


----------



## stitchmaker (Jan 13, 2014)

Lately they've been having more conversations.  It usually when I'm just checking the town and catch the lightbulb above their head.
A couple a days ago 2 villagers were fighting over who was strongest.  I've had that one before where you pick one or it's a tie.
But this time they said look at her face.  Oh no she stronger than us.  Were just her minions.  They freaked out and walked away.

Another was Iggly getting math help from  Miss Lolly.  He said Ladybro help me out and I stupidly gave him the answer.  Miss Lolly was mad.  I've got that one alot.

Another one was a villager was talking to Mr. Limberg about his new exercise program.  He said he was pulling weeds and it was Isabelle idea.  Mr.Limberg finally broke it to him that Isabelle was making him work.

Another was Yuka thought Mr.Limberg was going to say he like her.  He finally broke it to her that her shirt was inside out.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jan 13, 2014)

Always, unless I'm too late 

I have barely seen conversations recently though...

I think it's more common in the summer or something 'cuz I'd see one almost everyday in the summer.


----------



## meo (Jan 13, 2014)

Every chance I get...and if they're in the distance then I hardcore run to try to get there in time lol. O_O


----------



## mapleshine (Jan 13, 2014)

I always see my villagers talking, but I never listen to them.


----------



## effluo (Jan 13, 2014)

I try to listen whenever I can.

I miss a lot of them sadly. 
They seem to have multiple conversations at once so I have to choose. 

I remember one day there was literally(and I counted) seven conversations started up in 2 hours.. I could barely keep up.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 13, 2014)

Mine hardy ever talk. I usually catch them just after they finish too.


----------



## lilylily (Jan 13, 2014)

Sugapuff said:


> Yea i often see my villagers walkin off whistling, it always annoys me that i miss their convos lol



same 

BUT today, i did witness molly and ruby trading shirts and doing their little whistling-dance-walking-thingie afterwards. it made me so happy omg.
(i realize i sound creepy and awkward. don't judge.)


----------



## LovelySweetDream (Jan 13, 2014)

melsi said:


> Every chance I get...and if they're in the distance then I hardcore run to try to get there in time lol. O_O



Gotta get there...before its to late lol

I've seen my villagers talk to each other on several occasions, it's nice.I don't really remember their conversations, but i do remember when Beau and Diana were talking to each other it was really cute.I think Diana was disappointed that Beau drank things with swirly straws and said it was better than him drinking from a Sippy cup.Beau didn't even care though lol


----------



## saehanfox (Jan 14, 2014)

I listen whenever I'm lucky enough to see the talking. I've seen some funny ones like when Soleil bashed Lucky for wanting tempura flavored jelly on his bread.


----------



## Cou (Jan 14, 2014)

I always like to listen to my villagers, so very often, pretty much everytime I see them having a conversation, hehe.


----------



## twerkstrider (Jan 14, 2014)

i remember how chatty they were in wild world and now they don't seem to ever speak to each other!! i almost eavesdropped on marshal and marina once but they both stopped talking and did a synchronised backflip to change into matching firemen shirts! now i'm super curious about what they were discussing! ouo


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 14, 2014)

Every time.

I'm most interested in Mint and Wolfgang's convos, they get mad like crazy and it makes some great photos!


----------

